# 11wk toy pups



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2019)

I am a new mama of Lily 2.5lbs and Loki 3.5lbs. They are pooping often & soft so lots of clean up for me. Any tips on getting better poo. They are eating Eukanuba small breed puppy that has a tiny kibble all they want 5 meals day. Thank you!


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Canned pumpkin (not the sweetened pie filling) might help. I think it's ok for young pups, but I'd check with your vet, or look thru the forum or some trusted internet pet health sites to be sure. Here's a link to an AKC site:

https://www.akc.org/expert-advice/health/can-pumpkin-help-with-dog-diarrhea/

The pumpkin provides fiber which may help firm up the stools. 

If they're otherwise acting ok, this is worth a try. I'd still check with your vet. My boys had giardia at 8 weeks, soft stools to full on plops, but they also were not eating and generally not acting ok.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Are you feeding the same food as the breeder? Changing food too quickly can often cause soft poop.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Have you had them for their first vet check (your vet) since you acquired them? I always do that when I first get a new pup. They could have parasites . Also as already mentioned if you changed food, it can cause loose stool. Over eating can also be a cause but with toys I get it you need to be sure they are getting enough. We have some long time toy owners here that I am sure can give more advise.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

It could be stress form changing homes. Also, Eukanuba isn’t the best food. If it’s what they were given at their breeder’s house, keep it until they have adapted and slowly change it to something better.


----------



## Michigan Gal (Jun 4, 2019)

Years ago, when it first came out, Eukanuba was considered one of the best dog foods. It isn't any more. Dog Food Analysis - Reviews of kibble rates dog foods, go there and make a better decision. I feed raw predator, but if I have to use kibble for some reason, I feed Taste of the Wild.


----------



## Michigan Gal (Jun 4, 2019)

I would also be sure to give the puppies separate individual attention every day.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Our puppy came to us with horrible digestive issues. She was underweight and vomiting daily. In addition to following a deworming protocol from our vet (which never produced any visible parasites) we put her on plain boiled boneless skinless chicken breast for a day and then slowly began incorporating Nutro Ultra Puppy kibble with a splash of filtered water over a few days until she had transitioned completely.

She now eats Nutro Ultra Puppy (large breed) kibble for all three meals a day, still with a splash of filtered water.

I've had excellent results with this food, with multiple dogs. Very firm, well-formed poops. 

I also feed Peggy daily frozen "treats" of a green bean or two, a baby carrot, or a slice of banana. And I plan to freeze teaspoons of puréed pumpkin soon, and add them to the rotation.

One good option if you're happy with the food you're feeding your pups, and have ruled out any serious illness or parasite, is to eliminate all treats and then reintroduce slowly, giving each one a few days to produce symptoms.

My last dog had horrible diarrhea as a pup, which even had blood in it once, and I ultimately traced it to freeze-dried liver treats. My vet at the time offered ZERO help with this. I had to figure it out on my own.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Michigan Gal said:


> I would also be sure to give the puppies separate individual attention every day.


Off-topic but I have to agree!! I would hope anyone who brings home two pups has researched the subject to death, but littermate syndrome, even in its mildest forms, is no fun. We've had multiple owners bring siblings to our puppy class, and the trainer always places them at opposite ends of the room when she can. (Impossible if it's just a single person with the two dogs, obviously. And those folks always look so overwhelmed.)


----------



## TERIN (Mar 27, 2019)

*Hi*

I think the problem is the amount of food, overfeeding causes soft poops 
11-week old puppies would do well on 3 meals a day & portion meals 

My Toy Poodle will eat until she is sick, she has no self-control :act-up:


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

TERIN said:


> My Toy Poodle will eat until she is sick, she has no self-control


I can personally relate to this ?


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

This can be very true too. I hope the OP has this sorted out now.


----------

